# Magazine verses Clip



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't want to stir up any feathers, but I continue to hear and see the word CLIP used in place of Magazine.. Just a little tidbit of information..

THE DIFFERENCE IS.. IF THERE IS A SPRING INVOLVED IT IS A MAGAZINE, IF THERE ARE NO SPRINGS AND IT IS A STAMPED PIECE OF METAL TO HOLD AMMO TOGETHER, IT IS A CLIP AS IN M-1 GARAND.. 

Ya'll have a great day..


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

We have had some long threads of this sort on a real busy gun forum...

One that gets me is "Rack The Slide" or "Rack A Shell" rather than "Cycle The Action" as it should more properly be called... I admit I used to say these things but I was a kid listening to and reading what adults had to say...

Racking a round sounds like something one guy or a crew struggle to do with a big heavy munitions system...

Brent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Pilot, I always cringe when I hear the "clip" used, just tells me the person is not very knowledgeable.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

my goodness - you guys wanna come to my house? i can loan you some real problems!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Fear Not My Son......*

.......for they know not what they do. 
Same As ---> "gonna load a bullet into my gun"
"gonna load a shell into my gun".

Start a thread for a gun for sale and never post a pic. (HUH ???)
Refer to a silver colored scope a "Stainless". "DANG" --- SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> .......for they know not what they do.
> Same As ---> "gonna load a bullet into my gun"
> "gonna load a shell into my gun".
> 
> ...


When I grow up I wanna be as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I will continue to mis-use all of the above terms...and, you all can continue to think I'm not knowledgeable and I will continue to not give a shit. Now, someone hand me my pistol, I'm gonna load some bullets in the clip, rack a round and do some shootin'....YEE HAWW!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, split, I see you have never met Sawman or know his background, maybe when you grow up you will be half as smart and knowledgeable. Pretty sad to see a moderator demean members without even meeting them, I thought that is what moderators were supposed to prevent...yet you continually do it yourself...just sayin'


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a 2 way street Frank.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually as long as I know what the person means, I don't care if he's loading a clip or a magazine.
I think there's a lot of gun snobbery going on by some people and honestly I've got more important things to worry about than silly things like the supposed misuse of firearm-related terms.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

+1 welldoya.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am worried if they misuse the terms what else do they misuse, are they safe do they know the gun well enough for me to be present when they are shooting? I don't mind the misspelling, illiteracy rate or lack of understanding, just thought most people handling a weapon should care enough to be knowledgeable enough to use the proper terms. Hey I am guilty as some about misuse of terms sometimes, I hate when that makes me seem less knowledgeable than the one I am talking to....certainly don't mean to disrespect the members just help in any way I can.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just chalk it all up as "gun slang". I know what they mean when someone says clip or magazine. Yes, there are proper terms for things such as a motor or an engine. Most people know that a motor is electrical and an engine is normally internal combustion. I however have been guilty many times of saying something about the "motor" in my truck. Sometimes it just sounds like the thing to say even if it isn't the proper term for it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*That's It..Had Enough.......*

.......am moveing in with my mom and NEVER growing up. 

Call whatever a whatever I will eventually be able to figure out what you are talking about........or not. This will still be the best darn forum in the hoed widde woild. --- SAWMAN


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

From Merriam-Webster online dictionary:

Engine:
4: a machine for converting any of various forms of energy into mechanical force and motion; also : a mechanism or object that serves as an energy source <black holes may be the engines for quasars>

Motor:
1: one that imparts motion; specifically : prime mover
2: any of various power units that develop energy or impart motion: as a: a small compact engine b: internal combustion engine; especially : a gasoline engine c: a rotating machine that transforms electrical energy into mechanical energy

Why am I always putting Motor Oil in my truck Engine?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

lastcast said:


> From Merriam-Webster online dictionary:
> 
> Engine:
> 4: a machine for converting any of various forms of energy into mechanical force and motion; also : a mechanism or object that serves as an energy source <black holes may be the engines for quasars>
> ...


and that same Dictionary will tell you that "clip" is another name for a detachable box magazine .


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Clip- what the barber does to my hair.

Magazine- what I read while he's doing it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Actually as long as I know what the person means, I don't care if he's loading a clip or a magazine.
> I think there's a lot of gun snobbery going on by some people and honestly I've got more important things to worry about than silly things like the supposed misuse of firearm-related terms.


+1.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> I am worried if they misuse the terms what else do they misuse, are they safe do they know the gun well enough for me to be present when they are shooting? I don't mind the misspelling, illiteracy rate or lack of understanding, just thought most people handling a weapon should care enough to be knowledgeable enough to use the proper terms. Hey I am guilty as some about misuse of terms sometimes, I hate when that makes me seem less knowledgeable than the one I am talking to....certainly don't mean to disrespect the members just help in any way I can.


I am probably assuming here but I am ok with that. Can you send me your address? I need to come over and pick up your computer. Something tells me you don't know all of the correct terminology yet continue to safely use a computer... 

I was safely shooting all sorts of guns long before I knew what most of the parts were called.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*The guy who started this thread if you noticed his signature is a certified CCW Instructor and my wife and I just had the pleasure of taking one of his classes so I can completely understand the frustration for him because he continuously has to correct Pupils in his class so they can pass the written test. *

*Some of us call it a clip some a mag , we all know what someone means when we say either, if not, maybe you shouldn't be handling a weapon. I see it in my business all the time too with certain terms but I have just become used to it.*

*I have a spot for people that call everything in a can a Coke or worse pop, but it's all about where your from and dialect. Now if someone grabs a pistol , calls it a rifle and tries to cram a shot shell in it , we have a problem. lol:001_huh: *


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was using the engine/motor as a frame of reference not making quotes from a dictionary. Trying to make the correlation that sometimes the same word can be used differently by some people. No need to bring Webster in to the picture.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow!! i will check in later !! lol


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Now, I have found why I have always chose to shoot a Single Shot.

Buying Bullets, Shells and Cartridges is good for the economy......So

You guys keep sprayin and prayin..............







.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I always chuckle when I go to ranges that have long lists of safety rules...

As long as firearm handlers operate by the following 4 simple rules:

1. All guns are loaded -- All the time.

2. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire.

3. Never let the muzzle pass over or cover anything that you are not willing to destroy.

4. Be sure of your target and what lies behind (you are responsible for the terminal resting place of each projectile you launch downrange) before you squeeze the trigger.

I could care less what language or terms a shooter uses. If the above four firearm safety rules are ALWAYS followed, a negligent discharge will not occur. Pistol, gun, revolver, firearm, hog leg, heater, iron...who cares?

It's real simple though...clips are used to put cartirdges into magazines (or cylinders) -- either as stripper clips, moon clips, or enbloc clips...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> * Now if someone grabs a pistol , calls it a rifle and tries to cram a shot shell in it , we have a problem. lol:001_huh: *


Isn't that what Taurus and all of the "Judge Lovers" are doing??? :whistling:

Sorry, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

scubapro said:


> I always chuckle when I go to ranges that have long lists of safety rules...
> 
> As long as firearm handlers operate by the following 4 simple rules:
> 
> ...


*WHAT HE SAID *
:whistling:

*AND*










*now gather around * 










*now go shoot some guns and have fun with it*


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

scubapro said:


> I always chuckle when I go to ranges that have long lists of safety rules...
> 
> As long as firearm handlers operate by the following 4 simple rules:
> 
> ...


Exactly. I was at a competition once where the winner was a German. He didn't speak any English. He didn't call them clips or magazines...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Isn't that what Taurus and all of the "Judge Lovers" are doing??? :whistling:
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist!


*Some how I knew you were gonna have a Judge comment when I was typing that *

*I know you don't like them but the circuit Judge sure does fit the category I described almost exactly.I Shoulda thought that through a little better:001_huh:*


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Someone better call up Academy. It appears as if they may not know what they are talking about....as if you needed a picture.


----------



## Pinchamint (Feb 10, 2011)

jmsiv said:


> View attachment 35123
> 
> 
> Someone better call up Academy. It appears as if they may not know what they are talking about....as if you needed a picture.


 +1 LOL, too funny


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Just for fun:

Do you call it a WEAPON or a FIREARM? I know what Webster's New World Dictionary says. 

I say firearm - it just does not envoke the fear in non-gun people as does the term weapon.

And yes I prefer to use and hear a magazine called a magazine and not a clip.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

a firearm is a type of weapon. a rock is a type of weapon. many things can be used as a weapon. i'd say you can use either when talking about a gun and you'd be perfectly correct.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

That reminds me...

"This is my rifle, this is my gun (grabs crotch).
This is for fighting, this is for fun (grabs crotch)!"


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> a firearm is a type of weapon. a rock is a type of weapon. many things can be used as a weapon. i'd say you can use either when talking about a gun and you'd be perfectly correct.




And I have heard this same argument used in the Clip/Mag argument. The argument that I have heard is that a clip is a general term used for a device that holds ammo that can be fed into a weapon(dictionary definitions do say this). This would include magazines. But, not all clips are magazines. Or vice versa. I am not really sure which way they said it.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

i think the fwc lists ... general gun ....as a season i'm not gonna sit in the cold with my gun (grab crotch) out. :whistling:


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

Back in the early 70's I stood in front of a tree for 3 hours yelling at the top of my lungs,This is my Weapon ,this is my Gun ,this is for fighting, this is for fun.Never forgot again and i call it a Magazine also.


----------

